# I'm proud of my children. How about you?



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 8, 2018)

My son has been so helpful to us I thought I might tell you his story. My son has always been interested in woodworking. When he was about 5 my hubby made him a very small toolbox. We filled it with small tools he could handle. Never play tools. He would sit by the hour putting screws in a block of wood, most times we would have to start them for him. During that time my main objective in life was to find scrap wood for him. When we had our house built a few years later he had and endless supply. One time he found a huge tree trunk. We loaded it in our van and took it to the saw mill and had it cut into boards. The grain was beautiful and he was so happy. There were times when he felt he didn't fit in. 

He had no interest in sports like most of the other kids. He went to trade school,worked through the school program building furniture. Graduated and worked with another young man and soon bought the business. He now rents a building that his old shop teacher owns. They have become very close. The shop teacher is now retired and works in the shop on small projects. I'm pretty sure it must be gratifying for him to see that my son is using the skills he taught him. He was a wonderful teacher and I'm so grateful for his interest in my son. he  His business is doing really well, no advertising needed just word of mouth and repeat customers. 

 My daughter has a totally different personality than my son. She is fearless. There is no gray area with her,only black and white. She will try anything and because of that has succeeded in going to college,paying her own way, and graduated with honors in computer animation. She soon was married but has continued to use her skills in various ways for the school my grand kids attend. Earlier she helped produce the weekly church service that was broadcast on local TV. 

She went back to school and got her teachers degree. Volunteered for Hospice also. Now she is involved in CASA a program designed to help children. While in college she co authored a book on animation comparing other countries methods of animation to our own. She has set up book exchanges and actually built the book cases needed. I might add,she has also helps keep my sanity when my computer acts up. She is the one who keeps me active and adds to my bucket list of things I need to do. Last year it was walking over the Brooklyn bridge, hiking on the Appalachian trail, flying down slides in a water park,fishing and clamming when they lived in Oregon. I'm very grateful that I am included in these activities. She is an excellent cook and keeps her household running smoothly. Her greatest achievement are my two grandchildren. She is a better Mother than I ever was and my grand kids are proof of what a good mother she is. I'm very proud of her. 

  Do you have kids in your life that you are proud of?


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 8, 2018)

I sure do!  Both my children are dentists and are married to dentists and are doing well.  Both help me financially.  

They are also wonderful parents and members of their communities.  I couldn't have had better kids if I could have picked from a perfect children catalog. 

Growing up they never caused me any problems either.  I could go on and on about my kids but I hate bragging.

They have given me 5 grandsons and I hope they turn out as well as my kids did.  So far, so good.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 8, 2018)

Same here!  Both of our daughters married great guys decades ago, and have had excellent marriages.  That "principle" has been passed along to the grandkids, and they, too, are in stable relationships, and doing well.  All are working in good stable careers, and managing their finances, etc, quite well.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 8, 2018)

I am very proud of my only children, identical twin boys.  Both good looking and very popular with their  peers.

Both are gainfully employed; one happily married  with sons; the other one (with sons)  divorced  and equally  happy.

Couldn't  ask for  better  offspring.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 8, 2018)

We have a blended family--3 of his and 2 of mine.   They are all wonderful people and I couldn't be prouder of all of them.   (Though I will admit, things could get exciting during the teenage years.   )


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 8, 2018)

Wow, I certainly did go on and on about my kids. Sorry about the novel. I am certain there are many families with children that have accomplished much in their lives and then some. I think what set me off was that I recently read in the paper that yet another man who was in my sons high school class has gone to prison for drug dealing, not the first time. A couple in my daughters class died from drugs also. I just felt so blessed that mine did so well.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 8, 2018)

I am absolutely proud of my children. We’ve had or ups and downs, still having some. They are my children and I will always be proud of them. My daughter is 38 ,today in fact is her birthday, my son is 30. They are not perfect, neither am I. Regardless of all our faults they will forever be my babies.


They are also total opposites…this kind of sums it up……


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 8, 2018)

All 6 of mine are doing great!!! I give my wife credit for how they have turned out!! I was the only bread winner and was gone a lot!.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 8, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I am absolutely proud of my children. We’ve had or ups and downs, still having some. They are my children and I will always be proud of them. My daughter is 38 ,today in fact is her birthday, my son is 30.
> 
> View attachment 48282




My youngest daughter turned 40 today!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2018)

Oh yes I'm extremely proud of my only child...a  girl... I won't go on about her because I'll be here for days.. she's 42 in April.. and lives and works overseas. We see her 3 or 4 times a year if we're lucky... she's extremely busy at work so she comes here a couple of times and we go there the other couple.. depending on her and our schedules.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 8, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Oh yes I'm extremely proud of my only child...a  girl... I won't go on about her because I'll be here for days.. she's 42 in April.. and lives and works overseas. We see her 3 or 4 times a year if we're lucky... she's extremely busy at work so she comes here a couple of times and we go there the other couple.. depending on her and our schedules.



My son will be 42 in April.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 10, 2018)

I have been blessed with 2 wonderful children. My son is 46yrs old and has my 2 precious Grandsons who are in college. They both got 4 full years scholarships and are doing wonderfully. My daughter just turned 40 in April. She is a Pediatric nurse and works in the Operating room. She has blessed me with a beautiful precious granddaughter who is 7yrs old now.I have no idea how I got lucky enough to have the Precious family I have and I owe a great deal to my wonderful Husband.


----------



## hearlady (Feb 11, 2018)

Yes, very proud of all three.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm very proud of my son and every day I give thanks for how blessed I am to have him. He's 49 and has evolved as a person. He's a very good provider, father, mentor, friend and employee. He keeps a couple of side businesses going, one of them deejaying for events. He has become very attentive as I get older. Even when he's had a long day he'll call and ask if I need something done or if he's at the store, do I need him to bring me something before he goes home.
He's a laid back, friendly, fun guy whom everybody loves. He loves sharing knowledge, particularly about health related topics.  He's my only son but through him, I've got some pretty terrific honorary children (his ex, my DIL, his best friend) who are also loving and attentive.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 22, 2018)

Oh so very proud of my three kids. Oldest son, retired Army, now a postman. My daughter is a RN and now owns her own house flipping business and my youngest son has been with the NSA since getting out of high school. Now, a executive with the 
NSA.
Proud...you bet I am.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 22, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My son has been so helpful to us I thought I might tell you his story. My son has always been interested in woodworking. When he was about 5 my hubby made him a very small toolbox. We filled it with small tools he could handle. Never play tools. He would sit by the hour putting screws in a block of wood, most times we would have to start them for him. During that time my main objective in life was to find scrap wood for him. When we had our house built a few years later he had and endless supply. One time he found a huge tree trunk. We loaded it in our van and took it to the saw mill and had it cut into boards. The grain was beautiful and he was so happy. There were times when he felt he didn't fit in.
> 
> He had no interest in sports like most of the other kids. He went to trade school,worked through the school program building furniture. Graduated and worked with another young man and soon bought the business. He now rents a building that his old shop teacher owns. They have become very close. The shop teacher is now retired and works in the shop on small projects. I'm pretty sure it must be gratifying for him to see that my son is using the skills he taught him. He was a wonderful teacher and I'm so grateful for his interest in my son. he  His business is doing really well, no advertising needed just word of mouth and repeat customers.
> 
> ...


Jus' gotta say
after reading all this
I'm proud of yer children too


----------



## jujube (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm very proud of what my daughter has accomplished.  She has an MBA and another specialized Masters Degree and holds a managerial position in a large aerospace company.  I pretty damned proud of my granddaughter, too.  She teaches biology and chemistry in a high school for high-functioning autistic students.


----------



## James (Feb 25, 2018)

Love all of my children {4} and will always be willing to support and encourage them however I can.  3 are doing great and I'm proud of what they have accomplished and the choices and the decisions they have made.  They've turned into caring, contributing, productive members of society.  

Fourth, a son, not so much. He's has and continues to make poor choices that are compounded by poor behaviours.  We have tried everything with him but he ignores counselling and/or refuses it, refuses rehab, I could go on and on.  It breaks our hearts and they ache for him constantly.  

We pray that he finds his way before its too late.


----------



## peppermint (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm very proud of my son and daughter..  Both happily married, both have a boy and girl...Daughter graduated College and son graduated college with a Master's....
Daughter has her own business and Son is in Education...Both have great spouses....Everyone works!!!!!   Thank Goodness!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 25, 2018)

James said:


> Love all of my children {4} and will always be willing to support and encourage them however I can.  3 are doing great and I'm proud of what they have accomplished and the choices and the decisions they have made.  They've turned into caring, contributing, productive members of society.
> 
> Fourth, a son, not so much. He's has and continues to make poor choices that are compounded by poor behaviours.  We have tried everything with him but he ignores counselling and/or refuses it, refuses rehab, I could go on and on.  It breaks our hearts and they ache for him constantly.
> 
> We pray that he finds his way before its too late.


It is heartrending to go through what you face with your son, but obviously you have done everything you can. The rest is up to him. Sometimes, letting someone fall is the greatest favour you can do for them.


----------

